

Handy Service Professional Terms - 1099 - Handy_Pro
https://www.handy.com/pro_terms
Handy.com just updated their terms &amp; conditions for cleaning professionals.
======
tedxbaker
Completely illegal terms. You can't take money from an independent contractor
for canceling within a particular timeframe. Even if you employ W2 full-time
employees, this isn't legal. Looks like a horrid place.

~~~
DoctorD
Yes, they are charging 1099 contractors if they show up late, remove a job
with less than 36 hours notice (the entire amount they were supposed to be
paid and a penalty), and many other horrific ways to nickel and dime cleaners.
Horrendous.

